
Canonical Working to Ramp Up Ubuntu Support for the Raspberry Pi 4 - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Better-Raspberry-Pi-4
======
rcarmo
I’d love to have this working for aarch64.

